# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  Erreur NullPointerException dans une JSP

## smalt72

Bonjour, j'ai un soucis, certaines jsp se chargent et d'autres non, j'ai les erreurs suivantes :



```

```


sur la page html dans le navigateur j'ai l'erreur suivante


```

```

----------


## joel.drigo

Salut,

L'important dans la stacktrace, c'est :




> Caused by: java.lang.NullPointerException
> at org.apache.jsp.WEB_002dINF.jsp.projets.projets_002dfiches_jsp._jspService(projets_002dfiches_jsp.java:200)
> 	at org.apache.jasper.runtime.HttpJspBase.service(HttpJspBase.java:70) [jastow-2.0.0.Final.jar:2.0.0.Final]
> 	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:790) [jboss-servlet-api_3.1_spec-1.0.0.Final.jar:1.0.0.Final]
> 	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:433) [jastow-2.0.0.Final.jar:2.0.0.Final]


L'erreur se trouve dans projets_fiches.jsp. C'est une NullPointerException, donc on chercher  accder  un attribut ou invoquer une mthode sur null. Sans le code, impossible d'en dire plus. Avec, peut-tre.

----------


## smalt72

```

```

la ligne 200 correspond a cette fonction et en mode debug j'ai pu voir que listfiche et listUserCodification sont tout les deux null... les deux services sont des EJB, qui par leur methode executent une requete a la base de donnees qui est cens retourner quelque chose...

je ne comprends pas pourquoi le service projet fonctionnerait et pas les autres...

----------


## smalt72

les erreurs cot serveur :


```

```

----------


## andry.aime

Bonjour,




> ```
> 13:59:46,298 INFO  [org.hibernate.event.internal.DefaultLoadEventListener] (default task-5) HHH000327: Error performing load command : org.hibernate.WrongClassException: Object [id=152501] was not of the specified subclass [com.tcs.laval.lob.entities.ArticleLob] : Discriminator: 152501
> ```


C'est un problme de mapping. Peut-on voir tes entits?

A+.

----------

